# New Medication (Entocort)



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey all,

Sorry that i've been inactive lately, been trying to figure my shit out, had exams and just started a new semester a month ago so i've been really busy.

Anyways, i started taking Entocort 9mg daily for 8 weeks. Its a steroid that directly works in your intestines. I'll update how its working later on, as i've started to take it today.

The results from my MRI pretty much got me the full on diagnosis of IBS, however minor inflammation was found in my ileum, which is what got me these steroids.

The next step after these pills is seeing an IBS specialist and co ordinating a proper diet based on the FODMAP diet, so my G.I. doctor says.

Ill keep you guys posted, as much as I can.


----------



## iambeautiful (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to find out if you are getting any relief from the Entocort


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

i will update in tomorrow, i need another day of testing, then based on the results I will make a new thread based on how successful it is


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

thats weird. a few days into things clearing up for the first time and i broke the diet, i started getting unrelenting gas and it made my intestines feel extremely tired.


----------

